# Monitor con la pantalla amarilla



## lagos15 (Mar 17, 2007)

Hola amigos espero k todo bien... tengo un problema y estaria muy pero muy agradecido que me brindaran su ayuda porfavor.    Tengo un monitor k la pantalla esta amarillo (ADC sectrum 5En) ese es el modelo, es un modelo algo viejito y pues cuando lo enciendo siempre da esa pantalla amrilla horrible y cuando lo golpeo pues como que quiere tomar sus colores bien pero hay veces k no lo golpeo y d pronto toma sus colores originales pero al poco tiempo regresa al mismo estado de pantalla amarilla, me gustaria q me ayudaran a solucionar este problema porfa porfa porfa  

Muchisimas gracias de ante mano, buen dia a todos los k lean mi post!!


----------



## skynetronics (Mar 17, 2007)

Hola lagos15:

Por lo que comentas parecer ser un problema de soldaduras, la verdad es que no se que tanto conocimiento tengas en electronica, pero te dire lo que debes hacer:

Con un palito o pincel (de madera), comienza a golpear suavemente la plaquita donde se encuentra el cañon electronico en busca de soldaduras frias, cuando hayas identificado la zona sensible al golpe, repasa la soldadura en toda esa area y veras que tu problema ya se arregló...

Saludos...


----------



## lagos15 (Mar 17, 2007)

hola muchisimas gracias por tu ayuda, pues fijate que ya lo solucione me fui al integrado central y pues tuve probando en busca de soldaduras frias y asunto solucionado el monitor estaba horrible de polvo y al parecer todo eso creaba conflictos, mis conocimientos de electronica no son tan grandes pero si me defiendo    gracias gracias!!!


----------

